# Testigo / testiga



## lemock

¿Qué opinan? 

La Real Academia todavía no incluye la palabra testiga en el DRAE. Sin embargo quisiera saber su opinión porque con tanta polémica acerca del género del lenguaje supongo que habrá divergencias.

¿Testigo o testiga?


----------



## Northen_shine18

Se puede decir;
La testigo, la testiga, el testigo.

Al igual que;
La juez, la jueza, y el juez,


----------



## lamartus

El testigo, la testigo... me suenan bien. 
¿La testiga? No, no lo veo claro. Creo que nunca lo había oído antes.

Espero contigo las opiniones de los foreros o foreras...

Un saludito


----------



## MajestyDarkness

Al igual que a Lamartus, _el testigo_ o _la testigo_ me suenan bien, sin embargo _la testiga_ nunca lo he oído.

Saludos desde México.


----------



## pejeman

*~** común en cuanto al género.*

*1. *m._ Gram._ El que no posee género gramatical determinado y se construye con artículos, adjetivos y pronombres masculinos y femeninos para aludir a personas de sexo masculino y femenino respectivamente; p. ej., _el mártir_ y _la mártir;_ _el artista_ y _la artista._


_Como testigo se consigna como "común", pues no hay de otra: es el testigo y la testigo._


_Saludos._


----------



## lemock

Estoy de acuerdo, y por algo la Real Academia no la ha incluido como palabra, sin embargo jueza no existía y, por considerar que la palabra juez (y de hecho el idioma español en sí mismo) es machista, hubo cambios. 

A mi no me gusta pensar que una lengua puede ser o no sexista. Me parece absurda esa discusión, sin embargo quise ponerlo aquí para saber su opinión, la cual agradezco, "compañer@s forer@s". 


¡saludos!


----------



## lemock

Por cierto, Google da más de 14,000 resultados en español de la palabra testiga.


----------



## MajestyDarkness

Bueno, pero como ya sabemos google no es una fuente muy confiable en lo que a una correcta redacción se refiere.


----------



## Betildus

lemock said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, y por algo la Real Academia no la ha incluido como palabra, sin embargo jueza no existía y, por considerar que la palabra juez (y de hecho el idioma español en sí mismo) es machista, hubo cambios.
> 
> A mi no me gusta pensar que una lengua puede ser o no sexista. Me parece absurda esa discusión, sin embargo quise ponerlo aquí para saber su opinión, la cual agradezco, "compañer@s forer@s".
> 
> 
> ¡saludos!


 
Que hay sexismos en muchos temas, ¡los hay!, basta con buscar la definición de JUEZ y JUEZA en el DRAE. Pasarán más de mil años para que eso cambie............cuando todos hablemos esperanto, ¿quizás?.
Por lo tanto, me quedo con la proposición de Pejeman


----------



## Skindiver

Creo que para todos los de habla hispana suena medio feo testiga, como forzado, jueza va un poco mejor... opiniones !


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Si testigo es sexista, no veo por qué no se puede aplicar la misma lógica "el artista", o el "tenista". Deberíamos decir _el artisto_ y _el tenisto. 

_Quizás el problema es que el castellano no tiene género neutro. Pero sinceramente no veo cuál es el problema de que una misma palabra pueda ser a la vez masculina o femenina. 

Para mí estos cambios son innecesarios. Si alguien quiere interpretar que decir  _la testigo _es sexista porque la palabra termina en o, allá ellos, pero por favor no me incluyan en esta corriente, porque para mí el sexismo pasa por otro lado.

De acuerdo, algunas formas como jueza o presidenta se han aceptado, pero son de uso común y corriente, e incluso por asimilación a otras lenguas romances. 

Pero yo, la única vez en mi vida que he escuchado _testiga_ fue en una recordada frase de la película _Mujeres al borde de un ataque de nervios:_"

"Pues ya me gustaría a mí mentir, pero eso es lo malo de las 
_*testigas,* que no podemos!"_. Y precisamente ahí estaba el chiste....

un saludo


----------



## MajestyDarkness

Estoy de acuerdo con Jenesaisrien, en mi humilde opinion es absurdo querer modificar todo un idioma sólo porque a algunas personas les parece que tal o cual palabra es sexista.


----------



## Betildus

pejeman said:


> *~** común en cuanto al género.*
> 
> *1. *m._ Gram._ El que no posee género gramatical determinado y se construye con artículos, adjetivos y pronombres masculinos y femeninos para aludir a personas de sexo masculino y femenino respectivamente; p. ej., _el mártir_ y _la mártir;_ _el artista_ y _la artista._
> 
> 
> _Como testigo se consigna como "común", pues no hay de otra: es el testigo y la testigo._
> 
> 
> _Saludos._


 
Esto es lo correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Jueza tiene un pase, pero ¡testiga? Suena fatal. Esto dice el DPD, que es más progresista que el DRAE:


> *testigo*. *1. *Con el sentido de ‘persona que da o puede dar testimonio de algo’, es común en cuanto al género (_el/la testigo_):  No debe usarse la forma _testiga_ para el femenino.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## uguban

Hola:

¿entonces se podría decir en español el músico y la músico? ¿O cómo tendría que decir?

gracias


----------



## Guachipem

No, "la músico" no suena nada bien, aunque decir "la música" da lugar a confusión, pero el español no es perfecto... 

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dicen por ahí arriba. ¿Por qué inventarse palabras cuando no hace falta? decir "la testigo" no es nada sexista. Decir "la testiga" suena tan mal como decir "el policío" o "el poeto", y el hecho de que una palabra acabe en "a" o en "o" no tiene nada que ver con el sexo.


----------



## Curuca

El testigo y la testigo
El juez y la juez
El doctor y la doctora
el médico y la médico


¿La hembra del ratón es la ratona???

Creo que esto no va a parar nunca, y vamos a acabar poniendo:

El Médic@ y la médic@


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Guachipem said:


> No, "la músico" no suena nada bien, aunque decir "la música" da lugar a confusión, pero el español no es perfecto...
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dicen por ahí arriba. ¿Por qué inventarse palabras cuando no hace falta? decir "la testigo" no es nada sexista. Decir "la testiga" suena tan mal como decir "el policío" o "el poeto", y el hecho de que una palabra acabe en "a" o en "o" no tiene nada que ver con el sexo.



Lo que decís sobre "poeto" es interesante..justamente en este ejemplo se  ve que  en algunos casos el problema no es el machismo o feminismo, sino simplemente una cuestión de etimologías. El griego poietés y el latín poeta son masculinos de primera declinación: morfológicamente se asimilan a las palabras femeninas de esa declinación, pero son de género masculino. Eso lo hemos heredado. Lo mismo sucede con las palabras que terminan en -nauta, y varias más.

saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Pues si queréis ver algo mejor, mirad a las *jóvenas* feministas, que además son *maridas* si están casadas:

http://www.mujereslobby.org/


----------



## Maruja14

Yo diría testig@, estimad@s compañer@s.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

lazarus1907 said:


> Pues si queréis ver algo mejor, mirad a las *jóvenas* feministas, que además son *maridas* si están casadas:
> 
> http://www.mujereslobby.org/



En esa página ponen "miembras" pero luego se lee : _la menor_  y _vocal_. Fallaron ahí, tendría que ser _la menora _y _vocala. _Eso es un claro caso de discriminación hacia la letra o.


----------



## Forero

En mi diccionario Vastus de 1965 "testigo" es de género común, es decir que se decía ya en 1965 "el testigo" por un hombre y "la testigo" por una mujer.  A mí me parece que este uso es lo menos sexista porque no puede tener ninguna implicación de que el testimonio de cualquier testigo pueda ser superior al de otr@.

La lengua sí ha seguido mejorándose bastante desde el tiempo en que "testimonio" tuvo algo que ver con los testículos.


----------



## Bronte

Maruja14 la arroba no tiene sonido conocido y es una torpeza escribirla, ya se ha explicado de sobra que ni la letra O es patrimonio exclusivo del sexo masculino ni la A del femenino, ademas, confundir los géneros gramaticales con el sexo biológico puede ser divertido para una conversación de bar pero es una ridiculez desde el punto de vista filológico.Un saludo.


----------



## Maruja14

Bronte said:


> Maruja14 la arroba no tiene sonido conocido y es una torpeza escribirla, ya se ha explicado de sobra que ni la letra O es patrimonio exclusivo del sexo masculino ni la A del femenino, ademas, confundir los géneros gramaticales con el sexo biológico puede ser divertido para una conversación de bar pero es una ridiculez desde el punto de vista filológico.Un saludo.


 
Perdona Bronte.  

Nos conocemos poco, reconozco que me he pasado tres pueblos. Era una ironía absoluta, como saben todos los que me conocen por aquí.

He estado en todos los hilos en los que se habla del supuesto "sexismo" de nuestra lengua para dar mi opinión: es una sandez.

También he hecho una gran  campaña en contra de la "@". Un amigo me ha avisado por privado, para que le ponga una sonrisita o algo a mi respuesta anterior, ya que ha visto que me estabas tomando en serio.

Tendré más cuidado la próxima vez.


----------



## heidita

Bronte said:


> Maruja14 la arroba no tiene sonido conocido y es una torpeza escribirla,


 
En efecto, Bronte. en lo que te has confundido es en la intención de Maruja, que quería indicar precisamente eso. 



> Ya se ha explicado de sobra que ni la letra O es patrimonio exclusivo del sexo masculino ni la A del femenino, además, confundir los géneros gramaticales con el sexo biológico puede ser divertido para una conversación de bar pero es una ridiculez desde el punto de vista filológico.Un saludo.


 
Así es, Bronte. Llega muy lejos la asociación esa de _jovenas y maridas _ya que lo publican en una página _oficial_.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Ya sé que el tema se ha tratado hasta la saciedad, pero repito una vez más lo que dice la norma al respecto (la negrita es mía):

*



2. Uso del masculino en referencia a seres de ambos sexos
2.1. En los sustantivos que designan seres animados, el masculino gramatical no solo se emplea para referirse a los individuos de sexo masculino, sino también para designar la clase, esto es, a todos los individuos de la especie, sin distinción de sexos: El hombre es el único animal racional; El gato es un buen animal de compañía. Consecuentemente, los nombres apelativos masculinos, cuando se emplean en plural, pueden incluir en su designación a seres de uno y otro sexo: Los hombres prehistóricos se vestían con pieles de animales; En mi barrio hay muchos gatos (de la referencia no quedan excluidas ni las mujeres prehistóricas ni las gatas). Así, con la expresión los alumnos podemos referirnos a un colectivo formado exclusivamente por alumnos varones, pero también a un colectivo mixto, formado por chicos y chicas. A pesar de ello, en los últimos tiempos, por razones de corrección política, que no de corrección lingüística, se está extendiendo la costumbre de hacer explícita en estos casos la alusión a ambos sexos: «Decidió luchar ella, y ayudar a sus compañeros y compañeras» (Excélsior [Méx.] 5.9.96). Se olvida que en la lengua está prevista la posibilidad de referirse a colectivos mixtos a través del género gramatical masculino, posibilidad en la que no debe verse intención discriminatoria alguna, sino la aplicación de la ley lingüística de la economía expresiva; así pues, en el ejemplo citado pudo —y debió— decirse, simplemente, ayudar a sus compañeros. Solo cuando la oposición de sexos es un factor relevante en el contexto, es necesaria la presencia explícita de ambos géneros: La proporción de alumnos y alumnas en las aulas se ha ido invirtiendo progresivamente; En las actividades deportivas deberán participar por igual alumnos y alumnas. Por otra parte, el afán por evitar esa supuesta discriminación lingüística, unido al deseo de mitigar la pesadez en la expresión provocada por tales repeticiones, ha suscitado la creación de soluciones artificiosas que contravienen las normas de la gramática: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</IMG>las y los ciudadanos.
2.2. Para evitar las engorrosas repeticiones a que da lugar la reciente e innecesaria costumbre de hacer siempre explícita la alusión a los dos sexos (los niños y las niñas, los ciudadanos y ciudadanas, etc.; → 2.1), ha comenzado a usarse en carteles y circulares el símbolo de la arroba (@) como recurso gráfico para integrar en una sola palabra las formas masculina y femenina del sustantivo, ya que este signo parece incluir en su trazo las vocales a y o:





</IMG>l@s niñ@s. Debe tenerse en cuenta que la arroba no es un signo lingüístico y, por ello, su uso en estos casos es inadmisible desde el punto de vista normativo; a esto se añade la imposibilidad de aplicar esta fórmula integradora en muchos casos sin dar lugar a graves inconsistencias, como ocurre en 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</IMG>Día del niñ@, donde la contracción del solo es válida para el masculino niño.

Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Click to expand...

*


----------



## jonquiliser

Antpax et al., me parece que nadie está negando ni la norma oficial ni el uso convencional, sino que hay quienes cuestionan su legitimidad. Así de simple. Se puede venir con todos los libros de gramática española que se quiera, con todo lo dicho por RAE o por quien sea, pero no es que esto resuelva el tema...


----------



## Antpax

jonquiliser said:


> Antpax et al., me parece que nadie está negando ni la norma oficial ni el uso convencional, sino que hay quienes cuestionan su legitimidad. Así de simple. Se puede venir con todos los libros de gramática española que se quiera, con todo lo dicho por RAE o por quien sea, pero no es que esto resuelva el tema...


 
No sé, pues yo creo que precisamente lo simplifica ¿no?. La norma está y por supuesto que es cuestionable, pero es la que hay. Si no por ejemplo el leísmo estaría bien dado que lo practican más de un millón de personas. Pero como simpre digo, no es más que una opinión.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## lazarus1907

jonquiliser said:


> Antpax et al., me parece que nadie está negando ni la norma oficial ni el uso convencional, sino que hay quienes cuestionan su legitimidad. Así de simple. Se puede venir con todos los libros de gramática española que se quiera, con todo lo dicho por RAE o por quien sea, pero no es que esto resuelva el tema...


Exacto: No se va a resolver nada porque no hay acuerdo.

Si usamos como argumento el que a unos les suene bien y a otros mal, estamos apañados, porque cada uno ve las cosas a su manera, y jamás nos pondremos de acuerdo, con lo cual el foro sería una pérdidad de tiempo, una discusión eterna en la que todos saben que nunca va a haber un consenso.

Si usamos como argumento lo que dicta la noma culta (es decir, la escrita) y las Academias de la lengua, la discusión debería ser breve una vez que se hubiera confirmado el convenio.

La pregunta no es si se dice "testigo" o "testiga", sino una de estas dos:

a) Según la norma, ¿se dice "testigo" o "testiga"? -> Probablemente haya solo una respuesta (a veces más de una)
b) ¿Qué os parece mejor personalmente: ¿"testigo" o "testiga"? -> Escuchamos todas las opiniones y nadie convence a nadie.

Si no, estamos haciendo el idiota.


----------



## flljob

Northen_shine18 said:


> Se puede decir;
> La testigo, la testiga, el testigo.
> 
> Al igual que;
> La juez, la jueza, y el juez,


 

Y con esto de la igualdad de género ¿deberíamos decir el psiquiatro, el pediatro, el dentisto (ya existe el modisto), e via dicendo?


----------



## pejeman

lazarus1907 said:


> Exacto: No se va a resolver nada porque no hay acuerdo.
> 
> Si usamos como argumento el que a unos les suene bien y a otros mal, estamos apañados, porque cada uno ve las cosas a su manera, y jamás nos pondremos de acuerdo, con lo cual el foro sería una pérdidad de tiempo, una discusión eterna en la que todos saben que nunca va a haber un consenso.
> 
> Si usamos como argumento lo que dicta la noma culta (es decir, la escrita) y las Academias de la lengua, la discusión debería ser breve una vez que se hubiera confirmado el convenio.
> 
> La pregunta no es si se dice "testigo" o "testiga", sino una de estas dos:
> 
> a) Según la norma, ¿se dice "testigo" o "testiga"? -> Probablemente haya solo una respuesta (a veces más de una)
> b) ¿Qué os parece mejor personalmente: ¿"testigo" o "testiga"? -> Escuchamos todas las opiniones y nadie convence a nadie.
> 
> Si no, estamos haciendo el idiota.


 
...y mi agencia de viajes les puede vender boletos muy baratos para que viajen a Bizancio y sean *testigos* de las subsecuentes e interminables discusiones.


----------



## lemock

Por cierto que, en muchos medios se están incluyendo estas discuciones y también en los discursos políticos. Precisamente como parte de la supuesta democratización del lenguaje. 
   Tal vez todo esto es el reflejo de una manipulación más de los medios y los políticos en la que sólamente ellos quedan bien y las normas de la lengua (como ha sido desde siempre) se tendrían que adaptar.

Quién no recuerda a Fox diciendo: mexicanas y mexicanos. Cuando era absolutamente inecesario.


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Como testigo y testículo comparten la raíz etimológica latina testis, is (en latín clásico testis es tanto testigo como testículo), es evidente  que la palabra "testiga" es totalmente machista y sexista, y en pro de la igualdad de géneros propongo la inmediata incorporación de la palabra "uteriga"


----------



## lazarus1907

lemock said:


> Por cierto que, en muchos medios se están incluyendo estas discuciones y también en los discursos políticos. Precisamente como parte de la supuesta democratización del lenguaje.
> Tal vez todo esto es el reflejo de una manipulación más de los medios y los políticos en la que sólamente ellos quedan bien y las normas de la lengua (como ha sido desde siempre) se tendrían que adaptar.
> 
> Quién no recuerda a Fox diciendo: mexicanas y mexicanos. Cuando era absolutamente inecesario.


¿Democratizar la lengua? ¿Significa eso que vamos todos a votar, y según el que gane quemamos o no todas las obras clásicas literarias por estar en contra del régimen político-gramatical del momento?

En España todos los políticos están con la tonterías de "queridos y queridas jóvenes y jóvenas españoles y españolas". Todo por seguir en el poder.


----------



## sinamay

Quisiera hacer una pregunta aunque no sé si realmente tiene que ver con lo que se está discutiendo aquí: he oído muchas veces a políticos españoles decir "... a todos y a cada uno de vosotros...", por ejemplo, "Agradezco a todos y a cada uno de vosotros su asistencia aquí". ¿Consideráis que ese tipo de construcción pertenece también a lo "políticamente correcto"?


----------



## Betildus

Maruja14 said:


> Yo diría testig@, estimad@s compañer@s.


 
O sea, "escribirías" testig@, estimad@s compañer@s porque no podrías "hablarlo"


----------



## sinamay

Jenesaisrien said:


> Lo que decís sobre "poeto" es interesante..justamente en este ejemplo se ve que en algunos casos el problema no es el machismo o feminismo, sino simplemente una cuestión de etimologías. El griego poietés y el latín poeta son masculinos de primera declinación: morfológicamente se asimilan a las palabras femeninas de esa declinación, pero son de género masculino. Eso lo hemos heredado. Lo mismo sucede con las palabras que terminan en -nauta, y varias más.
> 
> saludos


 
Muy de acuerdo con Jenesaisrien; lo que se nos olvida es que el castellano también heredó la palabra "poetisa" del latín "poetissa", lo que hace aún más ridículo el invento del "poeto".


----------



## Maruja14

Betildus said:


> O sea, "escribirías" testig@, estimad@s compañer@s porque no podrías "hablarlo"


 
Pues sí, tienes razón, lo escribiría, porque dicho quedaría algo así como:

testigarroba, estimadarrobas compañerarrobas


----------



## Betildus

"Agradezco a todos y a cada uno de vosotros su asistencia aquí". ¿Consideráis que ese tipo de construcción pertenece también a lo "políticamente correcto"?

No sé si a lo "políticamente correcto" pero lo he escuchado infinidad de veces en discurso y tengo entendido que se refiere a *todos*, como al *grupo en general* y a *cada uno*, como a cada persona en particular. No es que sea una redundancia, sino más bien como una forma de aclarar y/o incluir a cada individuo.


----------



## Maruja14

sinamay said:


> Quisiera hacer una pregunta aunque no sé si realmente tiene que ver con lo que se está discutiendo aquí: he oído muchas veces a políticos españoles decir "... a todos y a cada uno de vosotros...", por ejemplo, "Agradezco a todos y a cada uno de vosotros su asistencia aquí". ¿Consideráis que ese tipo de construcción pertenece también a lo "políticamente correcto"?


 
Esto es algo distinto. Es una forma de personalizar para que cada uno de los asistentes se sienta personalmente aludido. No creo que sea algo sólo de los políticos, es una construcción bastante extendida en todos los ámbitos y muy clásica.


----------



## lemock

Estaría bien asignarle un sonido a la @. 
Jejejeje..


----------



## pejeman

lemock said:


> Estaría bien asignarle un sonido a la @.
> Jejejeje..


 
No les des ideas. por favor. Si acaso los sonidos del silencio, como diría Paul Simon. No quisiera que mi hija fuera *testigo* de algo así.

Saludos.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Creo que el problema fundamental viene dado porque tenemos la tendencia a pensar que las palabras terminadas en *o* son masculinas y las terminadas en *a* femeninas.

Por ejemplo mártir, creo que no dará lugar a polémica.

Si decir marida es progre, yo prefiero quedarme en la edad de piedra.


----------



## indigoio

pejeman said:


> _Como testigo se consigna como "común", pues no hay de otra: es el testigo y la testigo._


Así es  



lemock said:


> Estaría bien asignarle un sonido a la @.
> Jejejeje..


 
En cambio yo propongo que se destierre de este H. Foro a todo aquel que ose escribir: "Hola a tod@s*!*" (y similares)    

Peje, haces bien en preocuparte por tu hija porque a este paso, ¿hasta dónde vamos a llegar?


----------



## lazarus1907

indigoio said:


> En cambio yo propongo que se destierre de este H. Foro a todo aquel que ose escribir: "Hola a tod@s*!*" (y similares)


¡No hombre, no seamos tan radicales! Yo propongo que cada vez que uno ponga eso, le digamos que en este foro no hay tod*arroba*s (tod*@*s), sino personas.

¿O debería haber dicho todarrob@s?


----------



## indigoio

lazarus1907 said:


> ¿O debería haber dicho todarrob@s?



Es que hay que saber distinguir entre "todarrob*a*s" y "todarrob*o*s", no vaya a ser que alguien se ofenda


----------



## Maruja14

lazarus1907 said:


> ¡No hombre, no seamos tan radicales! Yo propongo que cada vez que uno ponga eso, le digamos que en este foro no hay tod*arroba*s (tod*@*s), sino personas.
> 
> ¿O debería haber dicho *todarrob@s*?


 
Esto de todarrob@s me marea. Me recuerda a los espejos esos enfrentados que nunca se terminan.

Yo tampoco sería tan radical. Lo que realmente me preocupa es que lo usan todos (perdón casi todos) los que están aprendiendo español, es decir, piensan que es la forma correcta de escribir, ya que, como bien me han hecho ver antes, no de decir, porque decirlo es imposible.


----------



## Bronte

"La selección española de baloncesto es campeona del mundo" toda la oración está en femenino aunque en dicha selección no juega ni media mujer, y no creo que ningun componente del equipo sea lo bastante estúpido como para sentirse discriminado


----------



## Argónida

Bronte said:


> "La selección española de baloncesto es campeona del mundo" toda la oración está en femenino aunque en dicha selección no juega ni media mujer, y no creo que ningun componente del equipo sea lo bastante estúpido como para sentirse discriminado


 
No sé, no sé, porque baloncest*o* y mund*o*...


----------



## lazarus1907

Maruja14 said:


> Esto de todarrob@s me marea. Me recuerda a los espejos esos enfrentados que nunca se terminan.


El problema con "todarrob@s" es que al pronunciarlo no sabes si se lee "todarrobarrobas" o "todarrobarrobos", así que acabamos diciendo "todarrobarrob@s". Y ya se sabe... 


Bronte said:


> "La selección española de baloncesto es campeona del mundo" toda la oración está en femenino aunque en dicha selección no juega ni media mujer, y no creo que ningun componente del equipo sea lo bastante estúpido como para sentirse discriminado


¡Muy buena la frase!


Argónida said:


> No sé, no sé, porque baloncest*o* y mund*o*...


¡Una vergüenza! Voy a llamar a la asociación de artistos y atletos machistos para que hagan lo mismo que las jóven*a*s feministas: ¡Quejarse de esta agresión lingüística!


----------



## Jellby

Tenía que haber sido: "El selecciono españolo de baloncesto es campeono del mundo", por supuesto.


----------



## jonquiliser

lazarus1907 said:


> ¡Una vergüenza! Voy a llamar a la asociación de artistos y atletos machistos para que hagan lo mismo que las jóvenes feministas: ¡Quejarse de esta agresión lingüística!



¿Acaso no puede haber hombres que cuestionen el lenguaje convencional? ¿O es que se considera ridículo por pensar que es algo que dicen "las mujeres"?? ... Los hombres que sean femenistas tienen que ser unos calzonazos, ¿no?

En cuanto a la @, no hay ningún problema en la pronunciación, yo por lo menos varío; un día "a" y otro "o". Pero hay una solución mejor: que el femenino sea la norma. "Las españolas" por ejemplo se referiría a tanto mujeres como hombres españolas; el uso del masculino así limitándose a los casos apropiados, es decir, a cuando se trata de seres masculinos.


----------



## Maruja14

Jellby said:


> Tenía que haber sido: "El selecciono españolo de baloncesto es campeono del mundo", por supuesto.


 
Hombre, Jellby, es que así no está bien (aunque seguro que hay alguno que me pregunte que en qué me baso gramaticalmente para decir tal cosa).

Aunque, para que nadie se sienta ofendido, yo suplicaría a todos los periodistas (sin son hombres, mejor llamarlos, profesionales de la información) que tengan cuidado y traten de reconstruir la frase para que quede claro que es una selección masculina. Por ejemplo:

El equipo español de baloncesto es campeón del mundo.


----------



## Jellby

jonquiliser said:


> EPero hay una solución mejor: que el femenino sea la norma. "Las españolas" por ejemplo se referiría a tanto mujeres como hombres españolas; el uso del masculino así limitándose a los casos apropiados, es decir, a cuando se trata de seres masculinos.



¿Solución para qué? ¿Para pegarnos más fuerte?

Me recuerda al chiste del alcalde de [ponga aquí su pueblo de chiste], que fue de visita a Londres y le pareció que el tráfico funcionaba muy bien, cuando volvió a su pueblo declaró que: "A partir de mañana, los coches circularán por la izquierda" (comentarios, murmullos de aprobación, etc.) "...y si todo va bien, la semana que viene también los camiones".


----------



## Jellby

Maruja14 said:


> El equipo español de baloncesto es campeón del mundo.



Pero es que equipos españoles hay muchos: el Real Madrid, el Barcelona, el Estudiantes, el Joventut...

Sí, podía haberse especificado que es la selección masculina. Pero en los titulares suele haber muchas veces falta de información, a veces leo noticias sobre equipos, campeonatos del mundo, copas de Europa... y no sé de qué deporte están hablando (en ocasiones, por los resultados, deduzco que es balonmano o baloncesto)


----------



## heidita

lazarus1907 said:


> ¡Una vergüenza! Voy a llamar a la asociación de artistos y atletos machistos para que hagan lo mismo que las jóvenas feministas: ¡Quejarse de esta agresión lingüística!


¡¡Eso!!


----------



## Maruja14

Jellby said:


> Pero es que equipos españoles hay muchos: el Real Madrid, el Barcelona, el Estudiantes, el Joventut...
> 
> Sí, podía haberse especificado que es la selección masculina. Pero en los titulares suele haber muchas veces falta de información, a veces leo noticias sobre equipos, campeonatos del mundo, copas de Europa... y no sé de qué deporte están hablando (en ocasiones, por los resultados, deduzco que es balonmano o baloncesto)


 
Jeje. Vale, vamos a decir otro palabro que usan mucho en la prensa: "el seleccionado español de baloncesto", masculino de punta a punta.


----------



## Jellby

Maruja14 said:


> Jeje. Vale, vamos a decir otro palabro que usan mucho en la prensa: "el seleccionado español de baloncesto", masculino de punta a punta.



¿Y si es femenino ha de ser: "la selección española de baloncanasta"?


----------



## Maruja14

Jellby said:


> ¿Y si es femino ha de ser: "la selección española de baloncanasta"?


 
No me gusta nada eso de "selección".


----------



## juan sinagua

Si todo este lío viene armado por la igualdad de derechos y la cuota del 50% veremos la que se forma si el colectivo gay-lesbianas exige su parte.¿Se diría entonces testigo/a/e?¿Lo/la/le?.

Con todo mi respeto


----------



## Argónida

No, no, baloncanasta tampoco. En todo caso pelotacanasta.

¿Y qué me decís de mund*o*? ¿El mundo nos incluye a todos/as o sólo a los seres vivos de sexo masculino? ¿Cuando hablamos de mundo estamos dando a entender que los seres vivos (y especialmente humanos, uy perdón, de la humanidad) de sexo femenino no están incluidos, es decir, habitan otro planeta (esta sí, planet*a* vale)? Debe ser entonces "campeona del/de la mund@", ¿no? Ya creo que lo voy pillando.


----------



## Jellby

Argónida said:


> No, no, baloncanasta tampoco. En todo caso pelotacanasta.



¡Uy! Perdón.



> ¿Y qué me decís de mund*o*? ¿El mundo nos incluye a todos/as o sólo a los seres vivos de sexo masculino? ¿Cuando hablamos de mundo estamos dando a entender que los seres vivos (y especialmente humanos, uy perdón, de la humanidad) de sexo femenino no están incluidos, es decir, habitan otro planeta (esta sí, planet*a* vale)? Debe ser entonces "campeona del/de la mund@", ¿no? Ya creo que lo voy pillando.



¿"El planeta" vale? Lo dudo... en todo caso sería "la planeta". Lo más sencillo es decir "campeona mundial".


----------



## lazarus1907

jonquiliser said:


> ¿Acaso no puede haber hombres que cuestionen el lenguaje convencional? ¿O es que se considera ridículo por pensar que es algo que dicen "las mujeres"?? ... Los hombres que sean femenistas tienen que ser unos calzonazos, ¿no?


Es ridículo cambiar el lenguaje de un día para otro porque un grupo muy reducido de mujeres ven agresión donde solo hay una convención lingüísitica que más de 500 millones de personas usan en este planeta. Conozco a muchas mujeres que están muy en contra de este fanatismo absurdo e innecesario. ¿No habría que escucharlas a ellas también?


jonquiliser said:


> En cuanto a la @, no hay ningún problema en la pronunciación, yo por lo menos varío; un día "a" y otro "o". Pero hay una solución mejor: que el femenino sea la norma. "Las españolas" por ejemplo se referiría a tanto mujeres como hombres españolas; el uso del masculino así limitándose a los casos apropiados, es decir, a cuando se trata de seres masculinos.


Eso estaría muy bien... si lo hubiéramos aprendido desde pequeños, aunque apuesto a que a algún grupo de hombres inseguros e histéricos le habría dado por darle la vuelta a la tortilla para fastidiar, y entonces yo estaría en contra de ese grupo por las mismas razones. Lo que no se puede decir es: "¡Atención! Desde mañana al blanco lo llamamos negro, y al negro blanco!" para evitar ofender a los negros, primero porque es absurdo, y segundo porque hay muchísimos millones de personas que lo van a encontrar difícil después de tantos años. ¿Y todo para qué?

¿No hay ningún problema de pronunciación? Me gustaría saber cómo leerías (o escribirías con "más corrección") "*El invitad@*" si no sabes si es hombre o mujer. Y pronunciar la arroba como "a" un día y como "o" otro día es aún peor: Sería como transformar las reglas ortográficas en un juego de azar para satisfacción de unos pocos. Si a uno no le gusta el idioma, que aprenda chino, donde no hay flexiones de género.

De nuevo: No se puede cambiar dramáticamente la estructura básica de un idioma de un día para otro, porque nadie lo aceptaría ni lo asimilaría bien. Todos los idiomas tienen defectos y limitaciones. Te sugiero que escribas la gramática y el diccionario de un idioma perfecto y lo publiques a ver si la gente lo acoge con los brazos abiertos y lo adoptan. La idea es buenísima (a mí me parece genial), pero a ver cómo los convences.


Jellby said:


> Me recuerda al chiste del alcalde de [ponga aquí su pueblo de chiste], que fue de visita a Londres y le pareció que el tráfico funcionaba muy bien, cuando volvió a su pueblo declaró que: "A partir de mañana, los coches circularán por la izquierda" (comentarios, murmullos de aprobación, etc.) "...y si todo va bien, la semana que viene también los camiones".


----------



## Argónida

Jellby said:


> ¿"El planeta" vale? Lo dudo... en todo caso sería "la planeta". Lo más sencillo es decir "campeona mundial".


 
Quizá terrícola sea mejor, porque al fin y al cabo mundial viene de mundo, y eso es un sustrato machista aquí y en Pekín.

Definitivamente "campeona terrícola".


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Y esa "o" en terrícola? La palabra original es "terra", no hay ninguna "o". ¡Debería ser "terrícala"!


----------



## Argónida

¡Ay, qué difícil! Bueno, yo creo que lo mejor, lo más sencillo y lo más justo para que el lenguaje sea definitivamente neutro es eliminar la "a" y la "o" del alfabeto y sustituirlas siempre por "i", que es una letra claramente neutra en lo que al género se refiere. Eso, junto con la eliminación de la "h" (ver el hilo correspondiente en este mismo foro), considero que de momento mejora bastante la situación de nuestro defectuoso idioma.


----------



## lazarus1907

Argónida said:


> ¡Ay, qué difícil! Bueno, yo creo que lo mejor, lo más sencillo y lo más justo para que el lenguaje sea definitivamente neutro es eliminar la "a" y la "o" del alfabeto y sustituirlas siempre por "i", que es una letra claramente neutra en lo que al género se refiere. Eso, junto con la eliminación de la "h" (ver el hilo correspondiente en este mismo foro), considero que de momento mejora bastante la situación de nuestro defectuoso idioma.


¡Jajajaja!  ¡Te equivocas!

La "e" también es neutra, y las "Jóvenas Feministas" de Andalucía han encontrado ofensivo que se les llame jóvenes. ¿Tú crees que la "i" les iba a resultar menos ofensiva que la "e"?

¿Y si cambiáramos todas las vocales por arrobas (o por zanahorias)? C@mp@@n@s t@rr@c@l@s. Ahora ya no hay crítica sexista posible.


----------



## Betildus

Me da la idea que se perdió el sentido de la pregunta inicial. 
El tema no va por ahí, sino más bien en la acepción de las palabras o mejor dicho en la definición que encontramos en los diccionarios.
Ej.
1) Un hombre zorro, una mujer zorra
2) Hombre público, Mujer pública
... y otras más que no recuerdo.


----------



## Argónida

Los diccionarios en principio están para recoger lo que la gente dice y con los significados que lo dice. Por eliminar ciertas expresiones de los diccionarios no creo que la gente vaya a dejar de usarlas. Al revés quizá sí, es decir, lo importante es cómo nos comportamos, qué pensamos y por consiguiente cómo usamos el lenguaje.

Personalmente, nunca digo "esa mujer es una zorra" o "es una mujer pública", porque las ideas que transmiten esas frases no forman parte de mi manera de ver el mundo ni de mi discurso habitual. Y para ello no necesito que dejen de estar en el diccionario. El día que nadie las utilice ya, se las quitará y punto. 

Respecto al resto del debate, yo sí pienso que tiene relación con la pregunta inicial, representa el absurdo al que se puede llegar con ciertos planteamientos que en realidad no cambian lo que realmente importa y que se ocupan de buscar la discriminación machista donde no la hay.


----------



## Jellby

Betildus said:


> 1) Un hombre zorro, una mujer zorra
> 2) Hombre público, Mujer pública
> ... y otras más que no recuerdo.



Claro, y "lo bueno es cojonudo y lo malo es un coñazo", pero se olvidan de decir que "los buenos son de puta madre y los malos son gilipollas".

En cuanto a las vocales... ¿Alguien conoce esa canción infantil que decía "cuando Fernando Séptimo usaba paletó" y que se iba cantando con las distintas vocales: "canda Farnanda Sáptama asaba palatá", "quende Fernende Sépteme esebe peleté", etc.? Pues eso:

lo soloczón ospoñol do bolonzosto os compoón dol mondo
la salaczán aspañal da balanzasta as campaán dal manda

Además así simplificamos, y nos quitamos 3 vocales que no sirven para nada.


----------



## lazarus1907

Betildus said:


> Me da la idea que se perdió el sentido de la pregunta inicial.
> El tema no va por ahí, sino más bien en la acepción de las palabras o mejor dicho en la definición que encontramos en los diccionarios.
> Ej.
> 1) Un hombre zorro, una mujer zorra
> 2) Hombre público, Mujer pública
> ... y otras más que no recuerdo.


Como dijo Argónida en el otro mensaje, la lengua la hace la gente y no los diccionarios. En España ciertos gallegos intentaron forzar a la RAE para que quitaran ciertas acepciones de "gallego" del diccionario que les resultaban ofensivas: En Costa Rica, "tonto" y un insecto, en El Salvador "tartamudo", etc. Seguro que en estos países no tienen intención alguna de ofender a los de Galicia, y puede que ni sepan dónde está Galicia. Si lo quitamos, ¿cómo sabemos qué significa esta palabra en esos países? El idioma no es una creación maquiavélica de la RAE para ofender a algunos, sino un sistema de comunicación que funciona así, nos guste o no. Y no podemos cambiar el diccionario porque el 1% de la población ha decidido que el otro 99% le está ofendiendo, y forzar a esa mayoría a que lo cambie.


----------



## jonquiliser

lazarus1907 said:


> Es ridículo cambiar el lenguaje de un día para otro porque un grupo muy reducido de mujeres ven agresión donde solo hay una convención lingüísitica que más de 500 millones de personas usan en este planeta. Conozco a muchas mujeres que están muy en contra de este fanatismo absurdo e innecesario. ¿No habría que escucharlas a ellas también?
> Eso estaría muy bien... si lo hubiéramos aprendido desde pequeños, aunque apuesto a que a algún grupo de hombres inseguros e histéricos le habría dado por darle la vuelta a la tortilla para fastidiar, y entonces yo estaría en contra de ese grupo por las mismas razones. Lo que no se puede decir es: "¡Atención! Desde mañana al blanco lo llamamos negro, y al negro blanco!" para evitar ofender a los negros, primero porque es absurdo, y segundo porque hay muchísimos millones de personas que lo van a encontrar difícil después de tantos años. ¿Y todo para qué?
> 
> ¿No hay ningún problema de pronunciación? Me gustaría saber cómo leerías (o escribirías con "más corrección") "*El invitad@*" si no sabes si es hombre o mujer. Y pronunciar la arroba como "a" un día y como "o" otro día es aún peor: Sería como transformar las reglas ortográficas en un juego de azar para satisfacción de unos pocos. Si a uno no le gusta el idioma, que aprenda chino, donde no hay flexiones de género.
> 
> De nuevo: No se puede cambiar dramáticamente la estructura básica de un idioma de un día para otro, porque nadie lo aceptaría ni lo asimilaría bien. Todos los idiomas tienen defectos y limitaciones.



Hay que escuchar a todas y todos. Yo entiendo perfectamente que haya quienes no estén de acuerdo con "modificaciones" de este tipo del lenguaje (aunque más bien son usos, y no modificaciones). Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con estas personas, no veo una lengua como una entidad eterna e intocable; pero no las ridiculizo. No las llamo machistas fanáticas, a no ser que lo sean. Yo creo que una discusión sobre las distintas dimensiones del lenguaje es interesante e importante. No hay ningún idioma "perfecto" porque el concepto en sí es absurdo. Un idioma no es _una entidad_; es algo bastante más fluido y que permite infinitos usos distintos. Claro que se puede reflexionar sobre esos usos de las palabras, los conceptos y en general de las lenguas. Lo hacemos todo el tiempo, en cada idioma que expresemos algo. (¿Acaso hay alguien que nunca lo haría? Entonces debe de tratarse de alguien muy insensible.). 

Nadie sugiere que ninguna lengua cambie de un día pa otro (o tal vez alguien lo hace, aunque yo no me considero una de esas personas). Por eso quienes consideramos algún cambio u otro preciso, actuamos en consecuencia y punto (en espera del día que la RAE enuncie las palabras mágicas "debido a lo arraigado de este uso, ha de considerarse admisible" )

(Ah, por cierto. El/la invitad@. No es muy difícil. [El o la invitado o invitada.])


----------



## Betildus

No estoy de acuerdo con esta frase:
*Como dijo Argónida en el otro mensaje, la lengua la hace la gente y no los diccionarios.*


Veamos cómo se ha ido cambiando el castellano en Chile, dan ganas de llorar:
1) wena fotito de lux
aca dejo mi huella y saludos
te cuidas y grax por pasar por el mio
pasa cuando puedas
tamos al aula


2) lenda koziii ia pase x l d ioo y aplike efe
me avisa y nus posteamos x l reto d nuestras vidas
 

3) grax x firmar mi wiki!
esta bn lindo el tuyo he
sale ps t cuidas ai pasas otra vez x el mio
hee baii nos vemos


----------



## Argónida

Como se me ha citado en relación con el lenguaje chat dando a entender que lo que yo aporté en el mensaje 69 tiene algo que ver con ello, aclaro lo que quise decir: la lengua hablada la hace la gente y no los diccionarios; la lengua escrita, por el contrario, requiere de unas reglas comunes preestablecidas. Son dos fenómenos diferentes.

Y, ya que se ha puesto el ejemplo, precisamente yo veo muchas similitudes entre escribir "grax x firmar mi wiki" y "estimad@s forer@s". Esto sí que me parece el mismo fenómeno.

*jonquiliser*, de acuerdo en que es positivo reflexionar sobre el lenguaje que utilizamos, pero si eso nos lleva al esperpento de que hay que decir "jóvenas" porque "jóvenes" tiene connotaciones machistas, permítenos un pelín de cachondeo, que la cosa lo requiere.


----------



## Maruja14

Argónida said:


> Y, ya que se ha puesto el ejemplo, precisamente yo veo muchas similitudes entre escribir "grax x firmar mi wiki" y "estimad@s forer@s". Esto sí que me parece el mismo fenómeno.


 
Yo creo que son fenómenos distintos. El primero se origina con la extensión de los SMS, por varios motivos, se me ocurre así de pronto: porque es complicado escribir tanto con un móvil y porque los SMS son de longitud limitada.

El segundo fenómeno es una estupidez del momento de aquellos que se empeñan en verle connotaciones machistas al lenguage.


----------



## lazarus1907

Betildus said:


> Veamos cómo se ha ido cambiando el castellano en Chile, dan ganas de llorar:


La verdad es que lo de la arroba comparado con lo que has puesto parece insignificante. Sí, es la gente la que cambia el dioma, pero precisamente para eso están las escuelas, los gramáticos y los escritores (no todos, por desgracia): parar evitar que degenere en unos cuantos años hasta el punto de ser irreconocible y pierda todo rastro de coherencia y estructura gramatical. Esta moderación del lenguaje, que muchos consideran casi como una imposición fascista, es lo que hace que aún nos entendamos y escribamos prácticamente de la misma manera (con nuestras diferencias regionales aparte, claro). Si empezamos con las arrobas, acabaremos como en tus ejemplos: Llorando.


----------



## jonquiliser

Uy, si es así, lazarus, me parece que habría que hablar el latín, y, naturalmente, el latín clasico y no el vulgar, porque ¡desde luego que decadencia la lengua castellana!!


----------



## Surinam del Nord

lazarus1907 said:


> Esta moderación del lenguaje, que muchos consideran casi como una imposición fascista, es lo que hace que aún nos entendamos y escribamos prácticamente de la misma manera (con nuestras diferencias regionales aparte, claro).


 
Más razón que un santo, y evitaré hacer la bromita. Precisamente lo que es fascista es que todo valga, no sepas de dónde te va a venir la siguiente ni a qué atenerte.


----------



## heidita

jonquiliser said:


> Huy, si es así, lazarus, me parece que habría que hablar en latín, y, naturalmente, el latín clasico y no el vulgar, porque ¡desde luego qué decadente la lengua castellana!!


 
Querida Jonqui, ¡para quisquillosa yo!


----------



## jonquiliser

Vale Heidita, ¡muy bien!


----------



## lazarus1907

jonquiliser said:


> *Hu*y, si es así, lazarus, me parece que habría que hablar el latín, y, naturalmente, el latín clasico y no el vulgar, porque *d*esde luego *¡*que decaden*te* la lengua castellana!!


Basta con no hablar tonterías.


jonquiliser said:


> Por eso quienes consideramos algún cambio u otro preciso, actuamos en consecuencia y punto (en espera del día que la RAE enuncie las palabras mágicas "debido a lo arraigado de este uso, ha de considerarse admisible" )


¿Tú consideras preciso decir jóvenas y poner arrobas? ¡Menos mal que sois una pequeña minoría entre los hispanoblantes! ¿No has pensado ir a fastidiar tu lengua materna en vez de la nuestra? Es decir, lo que tú llamas modificar, modernizar, o lo que sea.


----------



## lemock

A mi me parece que tiene razon Jonquilizer, la lengua no está exenta de sufrir cambios, como no lo estamos nosotros mismos. Quiero decir que al fin de cuentas lo que hablamos es un reflejo de lo que somos. Toda esta discusión sobre el sexismo en el lenguaje me parece que denota más una crisis de identidad en ciertos sectores (feministas, machistas, heteros, gays, etc) que un problema gramatical en sí.


----------



## jonquiliser

lazarus: no tengo interés en fastidiar a nada ni nadie. Esto no quiere decir que no pueda opinar - no me parece "fastidiar" el cuestionarse las cosas. A mí me da igual que sea "mi lengua materna" o no; si se trata de un idioma que utilizo diariamente y realmente a mí me afecta a nivel personal (es decir, uso el castellano mucho y por tanto tengo que reflexionar sobre qué digo y cómo; qué significa el que diga las cosas de una manera u otra etc.), hay cuestiones que surgen, inevitablemente. Pero no es algo particular al idioma castellano, para mí es algo natural hacer _siempre_, independientemente de qué idioma use para expresarme. Es una dimensión implícita del uso de cualquier idioma. 

Además, por mí no hay ningún problema en que otra gente opine sobre "mi lengua materna", en absoluto. Me parece fantástico si alguien muestra suficiente interés como para reflexionar sobre ella y preguntarse qué puede significar y transmitir cierto uso u otro. No siento yo esa necesidad de "poseer" un idioma. En fin..

(Y sí, suelo utilizar las arrobillas en ciertos contextos; en otros no. No veo motivo para dejar de usarlas tampoco.)


----------



## Jellby

La lengua cambia, pero no porque una persona o un grupo así lo decida, cambia por el uso y se asienta con el tiempo.

Quien no quiera usar palabras "cargadas de género" puede usar nombres colectivos y cosas como "persona" y "ser humano", seguirá resultando un discurso artificioso, pero al menos será gramaticalmente correcto. Porque si ya empezamos a decir que por qué "persona" es femenino y "ser" es masculino... apaga y vámonos.


----------



## pejeman

lazarus1907 said:


> ¡No hombre, no seamos tan radicales!


 
Eso no es ser radicales. Yo propongo que como hacían mis antepasados (hombres y mujeres) aztecas, les saquemos el corazón con cuchillo de obsidiana y como mis antepadasos españoles, los quememos después con leña verde.  Así, con práticas de América y de Europa. los dioses del lenguaje podrán vivir un día más. Tonatiuh y Helios seguirán brillando y nosotros disfrutando de nuestro idioma, hablando como gente de razón y no como mamarrachos.


----------



## Atilano

Lo de "testiga" está bien como cosa chusca. En la película "Mujeres al borde de un ataque de nervios" Chus Laampreave representa a una portera descacharrante, que en cierto momento dice: 
-Es que una es "testiga de Jehová" y las "testigas" es lo que tenemos, que no podemos mentir.
Y sigue fregando el portal mientras canta, con música de Julio Iglesias:
«Me va, me va, me va, me va, me va,
me va el sonido de las trompetas del juicio final...»


----------



## Dieg8s

Jenesaisrien said:


> Pero yo, la única vez en mi vida que he escuchado _testiga_ fue en una recordada frase de la película _Mujeres al borde de un ataque de nervios:_"
> 
> "Pues ya me gustaría a mí mentir, pero eso es lo malo de las
> _*testigas,* que no podemos!"_. Y precisamente ahí estaba el chiste....
> 
> un saludo


 
¿Se trataba tal vez de "testigas *de Jehová*"? Por esas cosas insondables de la sensibilidad humana, si bien "la testiga" a secas me parece que (¡todavía!) chirría, el femenino de las de Jehová no me choca. Google da 947 ejemplos de uso de "testiga de Jehová" y 195 de "testiga*s*...". No digo que sea correcto ni pretendo canonizarlo , pero el uso no se puede negar. Y seamos francos: en un anuncio breve del tipo "*Testiga de Jehová* busca esposo" (ejemplo sacado de la lista de resultados de Google), el femenino resulta de lo más eficaz.

Saludos.


----------



## Isolda

Para que nadie se sienta ofendido, podemos hablar de que determinadas palabras se caracterizan por hacer referencia a un "género marcado" (femenino) y otras, no marcado (masculino). Es la explicación que les doy a mis alumnos: Si entro en clase y digo: "Salid las alumnas rubias", obviamente saldrán sólo las chicas rubias; pero si digo: "Salid los alumnos rubios", saldrán tanto chicos como chicas -rubios, eso sí. Si nos dirigimos a un grupo de personas, decimos: "Venid tod*o*s", aunque el 99% sean mujeres. Por lo tanto, en ciertos contextos, el femenino sería un género excluyente (individualizador, marcado) y el masculino, incluyente (generalizador, no marcado).

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Jellby, el uso hace la lengua.


----------



## Dieg8s

Isolda said:


> (...) en ciertos contextos, el femenino sería un género excluyente (individualizador, marcado) y el masculino, incluyente (generalizador, no marcado).


 
Tal vez te interese leer este artículo de Fernando Navarro:

"¿Qué hacemos con el *femenino inclusivo* en español?", que se encuentra en http://ec.europa.eu/translation/bulletins/puntoycoma/100/pyc10016_es.htm

Saludos


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Dieg8s said:


> ¿Se trataba tal vez de "testigas *de Jehová*"? Por esas cosas insondables de la sensibilidad humana, si bien "la testiga" a secas me parece que (¡todavía!) chirría, el femenino de las de Jehová no me choca. Google da 947 ejemplos de uso de "testiga de Jehová" y 195 de "testiga*s*...". No digo que sea correcto ni pretendo canonizarlo , pero el uso no se puede negar. Y seamos francos: en un anuncio breve del tipo "*Testiga de Jehová* busca esposo" (ejemplo sacado de la lista de resultados de Google), el femenino resulta de lo más eficaz.
> 
> Saludos.



Diego, sí claro, era testiga de Jehová...pero mi comentario era exclusivamente  de tono jocoso, pretendía sólo recordar a Almodóvar, y en el contexto de la estética de este cineasta, era gracioso  ¡Simplemente la palabra me hizo acordar a esa película! 


Y concuerdo respecto de que un "testigo de Jehová" buscando esposo daría lugar a un sinnúmero de peligrosas ambigüedades


----------



## Escalador

lazarus1907 said:


> En España ciertos gallegos intentaron forzar a la RAE para que quitaran ciertas acepciones de "gallego" del diccionario que les resultaban ofensivas: En Costa Rica, "tonto" y un insecto, en El Salvador "tartamudo", etc. Seguro que en estos países no tienen intención alguna de ofender a los de Galicia, y puede que ni sepan dónde está Galicia. Si lo quitamos, ¿cómo sabemos qué significa esta palabra en esos países? El idioma no es una creación maquiavélica de la RAE para ofender a algunos, sino un sistema de comunicación que funciona así, nos guste o no. Y no podemos cambiar el diccionario porque el 1% de la población ha decidido que el otro 99% le está ofendiendo, y forzar a esa mayoría a que lo cambie.



En cuanto al asunto de "testigo" o "testiga". Rarísima vez he oído a alguien decir "la testiga" o "soy testiga".
Yo prefiero "la testigo" o "ella es testigo".
Ahora algunas acepciones de la palabra "gallego" desaparecerán del DRAE según este artículo:
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/cult...mo/gallego/elpepicul/20090318elpepicul_2/Tes/


----------



## XiaoRoel

A mí lo de *testiga*, aunque no me suena en español, en gallego me parece normal (aquí siempre se usaron los femeninos de profesión y oficio). 
Si la gente lo empieza a usar, no veo por qué no ha de entrar antes o después en los diccionarios. _La palabra se atiene a la estructura de la lengua_. Sorprende por un _motivo cultural, no lingüístico_.
Por mí, que siga. No me molesta ni siquiera lo de _miembra_.


----------



## dtlopez

Maruja14 said:


> Yo diría testig@, estimad@s compañer@s.




jajaja y en cuanto a la pronunciacion ?


----------



## Xiscomx

¿Hay alguien ahí? ¡Hola! ¿Se puede?
Necesito un esdrújulo _expláyome _para consuelo de cuerpo y espíritu. Necesito propagar que estoy totalmente de acuerdo con mi querido amigo Alberto, (Albert Einsten para los demás mortales) cuando teorizaba en mi oído: *Hay dos cosas infinitas: el Universo y la estupidez humana. Y del Universo no estoy seguro.
*¿Nadie se da cuenta que este hilo se está convirtiendo en un pábulo bizantino? Mejor intentar demostrar con regla y compás la cuadratura del círculo.
Discutir necedades es absurdo. Las cosas siempre vienen por sí solas, al igual que el agua busca el desnivel apropiado para deslizarse. La cosa empezó hace años con «testigo y «testiga» y ya andamos con «testig@» y otras malas hierbas. ¿Por qué no dejamos que cada cual se exprese según su propio idiotismo? Al menos así les conoceremos. Como a Xiaoroel, a mí no me quita el sueño el uso de cualquier neologismo o modismo, como ya he dicho, porque sé por experiencia que todas estas discusiones y posturas, son meras pretensiones humanas. Que el día de mañana venga cualquier persona hablándome que tiene más «testículas» que yo, pues allá ella, se lo acepto, siempre que pueda demostrármelo, ¡claro!. 
Un cariñoso  saludo para todos los forenses y otro comprensivo  para los demás.
Yo y ella, o él y yo, como se prefiera.


----------



## sinamay

No podría estar más de acuerdo.


----------



## lavecilla

.
No hace falta ser un Javier Sádaba para  observar que eso de querer siempre más, ya sea en el terreno de lo social, lo económico, lo político o, en general, en el de cualquier campo reivindicativo, forma parte de la condición humana. Por eso no es de extrañar que las feministas hayan entrado también en el ámbito del lenguaje para exigir sus "derechos". Eso ya se esperaba. 

Este larguísimo hilo trata sobre el término "testiga", pero no les quepa duda de que más adelante habrá otros muchos que versen sobre palabras comunes que habrá que admitirlas urgentemente con carácter femenino, como  miembra, fiscala, criminala, ejempla, dechada, instrumenta, modela, jóvena, excelenta y muchísimas más.

Yo no debería dar pistas, pero ya verán ustedes la que se va a formar el día en que las feministas se den cuenta de que los tiempos compuestos de los verbos -que son miles y miles-  utilizan exclusivamente el participio masculino: pedirán también la opción femenina basándose en que hay idiomas que de algún modo hacen distinción de género en estos casos. Y no a mucho tardar oiremos decir a una madre feminista, por ejemplo, "Mi hija ha venida a pasar unos días a mi casa porque yo he caída enferma".

Mi impresión es que en este camino de "igualdad a toda costa", que se inició hace tiempo sin posibilidad ya de marcha atrás, de nosotros depende solamente la velocidad de crucero.




Xiscomx said:


> *Hay dos cosas infinitas: el Universo y la estupidez humana. Y del Universo no estoy seguro.
> *




Pero que cada uno piense y exprese lo que quiera al respecto, faltaría más. Y seguro que lo que piense y exprese al respecto podrá estar más o menos acertado (eso el tiempo lo dirá) pero nunca será una estupidez, Xiscomx.

A seguir bien.


----------

